# Does this jumper have good conformation?



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

He looks a little tied in under the knees in some of the photos. I believe that's common in TBs. What a cutie though


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

meganm21146 said:


> He looks a little tied in under the knees in some of the photos. I believe that's common in TBs. What a cutie though


I'm glad that you think he's cute!


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

Any one else? I really need some opinions


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know much about the conformation for jumpers, but I would ask for videos of him being ridden and jumped so you can have more knowledgeable people review them. These sellers have A LOT of horses listed for sale, but most seem to be geared towards trail riding and gaited horses. If you can go see him, take a H/J trainer with you.

A couple months ago I was looking at a TB for dressage. He'd been ridden and training in dressage for more than a few years. The owner boasted about him showing, etc. I did a lesson on him and could barely maintain my seat on him in a trot and passed. He's still listed for sale months later, and the owner brought him out today to school and do a dressage test with a visiting master trainer, hoping the test scores could be used to help push a sale. Before they even began, I heard the trainer say, "You're never gonna sell him as a dressage horse. Why aren't you jumping or eventing him?" I was later told that this horse did not have the gaits or form for dressage and would never move up in levels, despite being ridden in dressage by good riders for years. 

I guess my point is, if you want a horse that will do well in jumping, have a knowledgeable person evaluate and not go with just what the seller is stating, especially since they seem to have no background in hunter jumpers.

P.S. I do think he's lovely though. ;-)


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> I don't know much about the conformation for jumpers, but I would ask for videos of him being ridden and jumped so you can have more knowledgeable people review them. These sellers have A LOT of horses listed for sale, but most seem to be geared towards trail riding and gaited horses. If you can go see him, take a H/J trainer with you.
> 
> A couple months ago I was looking at a TB for dressage. He'd been ridden and training in dressage for more than a few years. The owner boasted about him showing, etc. I did a lesson on him and could barely maintain my seat on him in a trot and passed. He's still listed for sale months later, and the owner brought him out today to school and do a dressage test with a visiting master trainer, hoping the test scores could be used to help push a sale. Before they even began, I heard the trainer say, "You're never gonna sell him as a dressage horse. Why aren't you jumping or eventing him?" I was later told that this horse did not have the gaits or form for dressage and would never move up in levels, despite being ridden in dressage by good riders for years.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's mind blowing! I'm out of state from this TB, if I were to buy him, we would drive half-ways and the owner would drive half-ways:loveshower:


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

AprilthePaint said:


> Wow! That's mind blowing! I'm out of state from this TB, if I were to buy him, we would drive half-ways and the owner would drive half-ways:loveshower:


If you're too far, definitely ask for some recent video that you can have someone look at. I always asked my trainer to look at every horse I was interested in and she always gave me honest feedback whether I wanted to hear it or not. I'm still a green rider and am just realizing a lot of things I have been told about matching horse to rider. It makes life a lot easier when you can ride and test the horse out yourself, or even do a trial. It's saved me from making a few disaster choices!


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> If you're too far, definitely ask for some recent video that you can have someone look at. I always asked my trainer to look at every horse I was interested in and she always gave me honest feedback whether I wanted to hear it or not. I'm still a green rider and am just realizing a lot of things I have been told about matching horse to rider. It makes life a lot easier when you can ride and test the horse out yourself, or even do a trial. It's saved me from making a few disaster choices!


Thank you so much!:loveshower:


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

I need more opinions on his conformation


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like his looks but I would never ever buy a horse like this without seeing him in person, even if it is a loooooooooooooooooooong drive. 

I rather a long drive and be disappointed than a long haul and be unseated!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is cute as a button. I love the look in his eye. His back is a little long, his shoulder is a little shallow and straight, and his hip is a bit short. I like his neck ok, , but it is hard to see how his head connects to it, as it is shadowed in all of the photos.

Definitely get a video before you get in the truck.


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

AprilthePaint said:


> I want to know if he does I really like him and I kinda want to buy him:loveshower: Don't be afraid to express what you think about his conformation:wink: I want full honesty! Here's the link: Theo
> 
> 
> 
> :blueunicorn:inkunicorn:


Re: is he a bit downhill? Or uphill?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Without video and some evidence he has been in the show ring, I wouldn't go see him. I'd also want recent video of him being ridden to show he is sound. Are they saying he is a TB based on looks or is he registered? 

And - everything Tihannah said.


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

:think:He's not registered, I saw on his ad on horseclicks, they have him up for sale on that website too


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

Is there any way that I could maybe track him down on a website with the shows he's been in?


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I wouldn't think so unless he's competed at a high level. Usually, that information can only be aquired by previous owners. I would be curious how he ended up with the seller. 

I, for one, am always weary of sellers that have THAT much stock for sell and so many different breeds and "buy it now" buttons. Where are they getting all these horses, who's riding and evaluating all of them, and what's their history? Look at their stock. I saw one gelding with very defined swayback. 

If you're a green jumper, then you're probably safer looking at horses close to you that you can drive over and see in person, ride, and get a full background on - papers, show history, PPE, etc.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I do not trust sellers that advertise a horse as a TB and do not have proof that the horse is a TB. The ad on horseclicks (easy to find) says "You can see more pictures and videos of this horse and others on our website". There are no videos. This farm says "All of our horses ship with a current coggins, health certificate, and vet check stating soundness and health". I wonder what would happen if a buyer sent their own vet to do a PPE. Nothing on their website indicates that they can train a horse for jumpers or hunters. I wonder what Theo has been doing since they have had him.

As for tracking down Theo's results, you would need to know his show name and/or owner when he competed. That is for USEF results.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

OP- I think you are in TX? Have you looked into any of the CANTER-owned horses? Usually these OTTB horses have already been let down from the track and have had some training towards a new career. The trainer listed horses are TB horses that are usually still on the track but should be retired and started in a new career. 

Home - CANTER Texas


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like this one but do get a PPE:
Tio | Horse Listing | CANTER USA

Like this one but they would have to take a lot off the price if the horse has a sore suspensory. That is about 8 months rest to heal. 
At 3 she and in race condition she is whispy. Groceries and maturity will fix that:
GO FOR MULA | Horse Listing | CANTER USA


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, I'm in texas and I will get some things done with the owner of theo


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Curious bump on left hind pastern.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Please slow down a bit - I know you really want a horse but you don't want the wrong horse.
If you want a horse for something specific like jumping then having good conformation matters - but it also matters that it can jump, it likes jumping and its safe/proven if you aren't a really experienced rider.
I worked for many years in the horse dealing world and sadly it's full of liars - once the horse is yours it becomes your problem
Being cute isn't enough
You must ride him, handle him and get a PPE before making a decision - and if the horse is a long way from you then you want videos and evidence that its competed successfully if they say it has


----------

